
Is your idea a winner? - Sam_Odio
http://www.cambrianhouse.com/blog/startups-entrepreneurship/is-my-idea-a-winner/
======
rasmus4200
They didn't give many concrete examples of adding value other than the
advertising company, and Google.

But I think another example would be iTunes (no one else brings music to your
ear as well). If that service went away, that would cause people pain.

------
palish
I really like the way this article is short and to the point.

------
chmike
"The brotherÂs advice is to try and look for opportunities where you bring
all the value."

Is it possible to have more info. on this one ?

